# Bitte S5 Nachhilfe!



## Bitte_ein_Bit (14 August 2007)

Hallo,
brauche Bitte Hilfe bei S5..
Möchte im OB1 bei einem Flankenwechsel zu einem FB2 springen,
da in S5 kein FP und FN gibt, alles zu fuß, folgendes habe ich versuchst.
Es geht um den gleichen Eingang!

U E 90.7              \\positive Flankenbildung des Einganges E90.7
UN M 80.0           \\
= M 80.1              \\
U M 80.1              \\
S M 80.0              \\
U E 90.7                \\
R M 80.0                \\

Hier ein O (oder)

UN E 90.7              \\Negative Flankenbildung des Einganges E90.7
U M 80.2               \\
= M 80.3               \\
U M 80.3               \\
R M 80.2               \\
U E 90.7                \\
S M 80.2                \\

SPB FB2

Würde diese Anweisung funktioniren? Oder muß ich auch ein SPB oben in der "Oder" Anweisung machen


----------



## Kai (14 August 2007)

Folgender Programmcode sollte funktionieren:


```
[B]Positive Flanke:[/B]
 
U   E 90.7
UN  M 80.1
=   M 80.0
U   E 90.7
=   M 80.1
 
U   M 80.0
SPB FB2
```
 

```
[B]Negative Flanke:[/B]
 
UN  E 90.7
U   M 80.3
=   M 80.2
U   E 90.7
=   M 80.3
 
U   M80.2
SPB FB2
```
 
Gruß Kai


----------



## Bitte_ein_Bit (14 August 2007)

deine Version ist ja noch kürzer, hatte in S7 in FUP geschrieben und mir daraus die AWL anzeigen lassen, du hast auf das rücksetzen verzichtet, bist du dir da sicher? 

Besten Dank erst einmal für dein Tip, werde ich gleich ausprobieren!


----------



## Kai (14 August 2007)

Man kann auch alternativ schreiben:


```
[B]Positive Flanke:[/B]
 
U   E 90.7
UN  M 80.1
=   M 80.0
U   E 90.7
=   M 80.1
 
[B]Negative Flanke:[/B]
 
UN  E 90.7
U   M 80.3
=   M 80.2
U   E 90.7
=   M 80.3
 
[B]Aufruf FB2:[/B]
 
O   M 80.0
O   M 80.2
SPB FB2
```
 
Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (14 August 2007)

Bitte_ein_Bit schrieb:


> deine Version ist ja noch kürzer, hatte in S7 in FUP geschrieben und mir daraus die AWL anzeigen lassen, du hast auf das rücksetzen verzichtet, bist du dir da sicher?


 
Ja, ich bin mir da sicher.  

Man kann auf das Setzen und Rücksetzen verzichten.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Bitte_ein_Bit (14 August 2007)

Spitze! 

wieder was dazu gelernt!


----------



## Kai (14 August 2007)

Und wenn in STEP 5 Du mal eine Flankenauswertung von einem Eingangsbyte oder Eingangswort machen willst, dann solltest Du Dir diese Beiträge hier mal durchlesen:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=8610

Gruß Kai


----------

